# My Widebody R32 GTR is back!!!



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

After quite a while getting all kind of things sorted, finally the GTR is back in the sun in the new skin!
I like to thanks the following people for helping me getting the car back up and running:

*Marshall @ MnM Engineering: *General servicing and just getting anything done (from changing engine oil to dropping the gearbox!)

*Greg @ ProTuner: *Awesome Mapping using the HKS Fcon V Pro 3.0 that most HKS PowerWriter refuse to use or say can no longer be mapped. 
Great Job and proves that sometime you just need the right person to get what you have in the car working!

*Dixon @ DMS Racing:  *Painting the wheels and wings red... Looks awesome and matching the paint to the vinyl colour was not a easy job. 

*Paul @ SharpSign:  *Getting the vinyl done in VERY SHORT NOTICE!!! 

So here are the result and the new look for 2011. 













































































































































Been a long time without driving the GTR, sure feels good to be behind the steering wheel again.

Will bring up more details later and the goal this year is to chase after the ever eluding 10 seconds quarter mile along with testing a few new things!
Hope to see you guys at a show / meet sometime in the near future.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

That looks awesome Jerrick! Good work bud!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I love this car....nice work

Can you not fit N1 headlights?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

They are N1 headlights. Bug-eyes are stock, those are non-bugs, so are a smoosh lighter, and as such are N1  AFAIK.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

dan0h said:


> They are N1 headlights. Bug-eyes are stock, those are non-bugs, so are a smoosh lighter, and as such are N1  AFAIK.


Oh right...I meant the projector bulb headlights. Think they look better IMO


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

YOU'RE MeisterR on CCUK!?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

What the frigg  looks like a transformer!! Loving the colour scheme dude and nice wing mirrors too...


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking good Jerrick, yes he runs MeisterR in the UK 

Cant wait to see it ripping up the strip/track.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

It's the A-TEAM!!! :nervous:


Like it though :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

now that looks mustard!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Oh Hell Yeah!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Guys...

The next thing now is to give it a good clean and get it down a track.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the thing I love most about your car Jerrick is that it never stops evolving. I reached a point with my car where I felt I could do nothing more - clearly, I ran out of imagination!!

Tracy must be one understanding gal, with a car addiction this bad!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Trev said:


> It's the A-TEAM!!! :nervous:


Don't give him no back talk sucka :chuckle:


Looking good buddy, very bloody good infact!

Be good to have both the MEISTER-R wideboys at shows and events now, plus will keep you much happier nows your behind the wheel again. See, told you your idea for the new scheme would work well :thumbsup:


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

looks really badass  respect


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

On the fence. IMO would look nicer one colour and Polished/bronze wheels.. Im plain and boring though.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Nocturnal said:


> After quite a while getting all kind of things sorted, finally the GTR is back in the sun in the new skin!


Looks nicely done and it's good to see something different.

Hopefully your number plate, after you having made the effort to mask it in the pics, doesn't match the one in your avatar 

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

WOW! I like it.................. a lot!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

How about some interior shots then


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking good. I particularly like those Meister R brakes.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> the thing I love most about your car Jerrick is that it never stops evolving. I reached a point with my car where I felt I could do nothing more - clearly, I ran out of imagination!!
> 
> Tracy must be one understanding gal, with a car addiction this bad!!


Lol... yep... very understand.
She is on holiday now... :clap:

Are you back in USA yet?



kingsley said:


> Looks nicely done and it's good to see something different.
> 
> Hopefully your number plate, after you having made the effort to mask it in the pics, doesn't match the one in your avatar
> 
> ...


Not a big worry for me... I just thought it would be nice be hide the number plate if it is going to get posted on a few different forums.

People on the GTROC know my car already. 
But I got to try out all those blur function in photoshop... better then the old school MS paint. :thumbsup:



Bajie said:


> How about some interior shots then


I'll get some later, it is dirty as hell right now and I'll be in and out for the next 2 weeks. 

Really need a good clean.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Good to see it back on the road. And the red spices things up 

Baz


----------

